# How much hair is too much?



## DHolmes82 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey I'm wondering what a normal amount of hair to come off a shepherd with daily grooming. Max is almost 8 months, a GSD/Mal mix, has a very short, but still double coat. I use a Kong zoom groom, and a regular 6in brush, about 10min daily. He eats Orijen LBP, also boneless chicken, pumpkin, and has been getting some salamon lately. His coat is very soft, but not overly oily, but not dry either. I understand each dog will be unique, and there are a lot of factors that can come into play. It just seems a bit much lately. The picture is today's pull, which actually was a good day, not as much as usual. I put the tools next to it to try and provide some scale.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I brush my short coat daily and get a bit more than that... and by short coat he's still considerably longer than your boy, so I'd say that looks normal for most of the year.

My long coat sheds much less in general so I brush him weekly-ish and I get the same amount as daily brushings on the stock coat. twice a year however, he blows his coat and the attached photo is after a 45minute session, lol (but it's a 1x job for that season).

both have good diets with nice coat quality overall.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My dogs shed more or less depending on the weather.Really warm or really cool weather they shed more than usual and sometimes just on specific areas of their bodies.In the dead of winter they barely shed at all.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Fodder! That's an awesome photo!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that is normal. Mine are slowing down with the shedding, it's been a very furry year.


----------



## DHolmes82 (Jul 13, 2015)

With that picture I think I'll stop complaining! His coat still seems to be coming in for some reason? His rib cage area is just starting to come in longer, like around his neck and spine area. Slow developer I guess? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I think that is normal. Mine are slowing down with the shedding, it's been a very furry year.


Might be because you started feeding some raw...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I think that regardless of coat length/type... it takes at least a year and a half to see what their true adult coat will be. I know for my long coat - his hair length didn't reach what it is now until he was 3 or so... his color changed constantly too each time he blew his coat.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Fodder said:


> I brush my short coat daily and get a bit more than that... and by short coat he's still considerably longer than your boy, so I'd say that looks normal for most of the year.
> 
> My long coat sheds much less in general so I brush him weekly-ish and I get the same amount as daily brushings on the stock coat. twice a year however, he blows his coat and the attached photo is after a 45minute session, lol (but it's a 1x job for that season).
> 
> both have good diets with nice coat quality overall.



You almost had a text a couple of weeks ago with another Leyna "puppy"


----------



## DHolmes82 (Jul 13, 2015)

When got him he was a very even sable throughout. His puppy coat was all black, most came in red and tan, now more black is sprouting out. 

2m, 5m, now.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

sables will keep you guessing for sure!! I love his coat, looks very neat.

LOL Mspiker!! Tilds had puppies this summer too - he's getting less patient about the full size cloning.


----------



## Kerrslight (Nov 6, 2015)

Fodder said:


> I brush my short coat daily and get a bit more than that... and by short coat he's still considerably longer than your boy, so I'd say that looks normal for most of the year.
> 
> My long coat sheds much less in general so I brush him weekly-ish and I get the same amount as daily brushings on the stock coat. twice a year however, he blows his coat and the attached photo is after a 45minute session, lol (but it's a 1x job for that season).
> 
> both have good diets with nice coat quality overall.


Wow lol. Thats some hair right there!


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Fodder said:


> I brush my short coat daily and get a bit more than that... and by short coat he's still considerably longer than your boy, so I'd say that looks normal for most of the year.
> 
> My long coat sheds much less in general so I brush him weekly-ish and I get the same amount as daily brushings on the stock coat. twice a year however, he blows his coat and the attached photo is after a 45minute session, lol (but it's a 1x job for that season).
> 
> both have good diets with nice coat quality overall.


ROFL! I just spit coffee all over my computer.... That beautiful piece of art made my day! LOL


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Fodder said:


> I brush my short coat daily and get a bit more than that... and by short coat he's still considerably longer than your boy, so I'd say that looks normal for most of the year.
> 
> My long coat sheds much less in general so I brush him weekly-ish and I get the same amount as daily brushings on the stock coat. twice a year however, he blows his coat and the attached photo is after a 45minute session, lol (but it's a 1x job for that season).
> both have good diets with nice coat quality overall.


That photo is hysterical! Someone had to much time on there hands! 

... I'm going to have to wait till spring to give that one a try! :laugh:


----------

